# شريط مدينتي الحصينه



## sosy (17 يونيو 2007)

*انا كنت محتاجه شريط مدينتي الحصينه لكورال الراعي الصالح هو قديم شويه بس حلو اوي وكان فيه ناس عايزين شريط شايل حمولي بتاع فريق يوبال وشريط طوق النجاة بتاع ثيئوطوكوس بس مش عارفه ابعتهم ازاي ياريت ابقوا عرفوني واللي عنده مدينتي الحصينه يبعتوا لو سمتحوا شكرا*


----------



## cobcob (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدينتي الحصينه*

*http://www.saintmina-holmdel.org/Multimedia/index.php

شريط "مدينتى الحصينة" موجود فى شرايط الاطفال فى اللينك ده
التنزيل من علامة ال cd جنب كل ترنيمة​*


----------



## kmmmoo (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدينتي الحصينه*

*ميرسى على تعبك 
*


----------



## meraaa (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدينتي الحصينه*

* مش عارفه اقولك ايه ياماريان بجد
الف مليووووووووووووووووووون شكر انا بحب الشريط ده جدااااااااا ومكنتش متوقعه انى هلاقيه عالنت 
بجد شكراااااااااا مووووووووووت*​


----------

